# Fords new 7.3 gas engine



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Ive been searching the web with no luck, trying to find the total length of the new 7.3 Godzilla engine, transmission & T-case. Anybody no where to find such a number?
I have this desire to install one into my Bronco. My current EFI 460 is great, but, something about this new engine has me fired up. 10 speed transmission and all. I suspect the block won't be any longer that my 460 but the transmission is likely longer than my C-6 and NV271 I'm running now. My rear drive shaft is really short now, not sure I can go much less. I've been looking around salvage yards, not many out there yet.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

scottr said:


> Ive been searching the web with no luck, trying to find the total length of the new 7.3 Godzilla engine, transmission & T-case. Anybody no where to find such a number?
> I have this desire to install one into my Bronco. My current EFI 460 is great, but, something about this new engine has me fired up. 10 speed transmission and all. I suspect the block won't be any longer that my 460 but the transmission is likely longer than my C-6 and NV271 I'm running now. My rear drive shaft is really short now, not sure I can go much less. I've been looking around salvage yards, not many out there yet.
> View attachment 203205


My wife works at a Ford dealership, I got to know one of the mechanics, they haven't seen one yet.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Randall Ave said:


> My wife works at a Ford dealership, I got to know one of the mechanics, they haven't seen one yet.


Thanks Randall.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

scottr said:


> Thanks Randall.


Before this virus stuff hit, I was thinking of a new pickup, but now I am waiting, but anyway, I have always had a theory about engines, there is no substitute for cubic inches, no pun intended.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

scottr said:


> Ive been searching the web with no luck, trying to find the total length of the new 7.3 Godzilla engine, transmission & T-case. Anybody no where to find such a number?
> I have this desire to install one into my Bronco. My current EFI 460 is great, but, something about this new engine has me fired up. 10 speed transmission and all. I suspect the block won't be any longer that my 460 but the transmission is likely longer than my C-6 and NV271 I'm running now. My rear drive shaft is really short now, not sure I can go much less. I've been looking around salvage yards, not many out there yet.
> View attachment 203205


Wow. You're nuts dude. Lol.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Sawboy said:


> Wow. You're nuts dude. Lol.


Maybe


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> I have always had a theory about engines, there is no substitute for cubic inches, no pun intended.


There is no replacement for displacement...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scottr said:


> Ive been searching the web with no luck, trying to find the total length of the new 7.3 Godzilla engine, transmission & T-case. Anybody no where to find such a number?
> I have this desire to install one into my Bronco. My current EFI 460 is great, but, something about this new engine has me fired up. 10 speed transmission and all. I suspect the block won't be any longer that my 460 but the transmission is likely longer than my C-6 and NV271 I'm running now. My rear drive shaft is really short now, not sure I can go much less. I've been looking around salvage yards, not many out there yet.
> View attachment 203205


Rear shaft looks CJ ish


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

Lots of the 7.3 L in superduties when I was truck shopping in July. 
I know this is an old thread.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

scottr: If you do, please make a thread with plenty of pictures. You may want to compare HP & Torque before you take the plunge. May not be worth it.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Your right, been looking at numbers, mostly down low ( RPM's ) it's not that big of difference. I do most of my pushing at or below 1500 rpm. I did see one on the lift at work a few weeks ago and took a measurement from the fan to the rear output of the T-case. 80"


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There has got to be a Ford phone number in the performance division to call for specs. From what I read when this engine came about, its a lower RPM high torque design. If I remember correctly, the bore is smaller than the 460, but it has a larger stroke, which should develop more lower end torque. Also with the newer intake designs it should breath better. I think it has a roller valve train. Also from I could find, from its design it has a smaller footprint than say the V-10 I'm playing with.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's be real, a 120hp tractor can push a 16' plow, but 400hp gas isn't gonna cut it with a 9' plow LOL


The new procharger kit makes some serious diesel like power with no emissions problems to deal with


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Randall Ave said:


> There has got to be a Ford phone number in the performance division to call for specs. From what I read when this engine came about, its a lower RPM high torque design. If I remember correctly, the bore is smaller than the 460, but it has a larger stroke, which should develop more lower end torque. Also with the newer intake designs it should breath better. I think it has a roller valve train. Also from I could find, from its design it has a smaller footprint than say the V-10 I'm playing with.


Your right, the design is a good low end torque ( for a gaser ) just not sure it's a big enough difference from my 460 to go through with. Deffinetly not from an economic standpoint, but that hasn't been a road block for me in the past. I can waste money as good as the next guy.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

put a cummingz in it

seriously though, I drove A new ford w/ the 7.3 & 10spd a couple months ago... it wasn’t what I was hoping for. just didn’t have the power I was expecting...and just felt like an unnecessary amount of gears


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

plow4beer said:


> put a cummingz in it
> 
> seriously though, I drove A new ford w/ the 7.3 & 10spd a couple months ago... it wasn't what I was hoping for. just didn't have the power I was expecting...and just felt like an unnecessary amount of gears


Kummins and Fords arent a good combo... @Mark Oomkes can speak to that...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Kummins and Fords arent a good combo... @Mark Oomkes can speak to that...


I have one now...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I have one now...


In a Ford pickup or Bronco?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It could identify as either...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

scottr said:


> Your right, the design is a good low end torque ( for a gaser ) just not sure it's a big enough difference from my 460 to go through with. Deffinetly not from an economic standpoint, but that hasn't been a road block for me in the past. I can waste money as good as the next guy.


Sometimes we just do things as a challenge to ourselves.


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

There is a good Utube video by Ford back in 2017 or 2018 I don't remember which year was the first year of the ten speed in the F150. But two trucks, both same motor, both hauling a enclosed trailer like 8 x 16', one truck the 6 speed tranny, the other truck the new 10 speed tranny, they drive maybe two truck lengths they go up a steep incline for like a 1/4 mile, at the top of the incline the truck with the 10 speed and trailer is a full truck a trailer maybe more ahead of the truck with the 6 speed tranny
Ford gets great gas mileage and towing with the 10 speed, now they've gone that route with the superdutys. 
I see Audi and BMW and other high end car makers are doing the same thing to achieve proforamce and mileage.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Wonder if the new 10 speed will be like the E4OD when it first came out...no one could fix em...


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

FordFisherman said:


> Wonder if the new 10 speed will be like the E4OD when it first came out...no one could fix em...


They are already plagued with computer issues on the f150s....


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/auto/fords-super-secret-megazilla-v8.amp
if that price is correct that seems very reasonable for a brand new crate motor


----------

